

Ask Alexis Ohanian anything about your startup on OfficeHours.TV - jmtame
http://www.officehours.tv/senseis/alexis-ohanian

======
kn0thing
I've asked that the proceeds of this get donated to my
Http://awesomestudies.org - I'm on the board (treasurer) but it's a
lightweight legal backend (read: donation funnel) for The Awesome Foundation.

------
collint
In that picture it looks like Alexis is somebody holding an Alexis mask in
front of their face :)

~~~
kn0thing
They're apparently the worst-selling Halloween costume ever.

~~~
collint
Perhaps I can interest you in a "Mosby".

<http://i.imgur.com/IUiAp.jpg>

(I'm so sorry. I bid for time. I promise if I win I _won't_ be wearing one of
these.)

~~~
kn0thing
Haha. It's not the first time I've been told this. I hear he plays a nice
fellow on TV, though, which is nice.

------
jamesshamenski
the moment you wander into the paid world, the globe perceives the
cost/benefit and forever becomes obsessed with value. write back with really
really great content and you'll stay on top.

------
jgmmo
I think AnyFu.com (by the TechZingLive.com guys) is gonna kick
OfficeHours.tv's butt once it finally launches.

Don't these tech heavyweights feel embarrassed that their time is so
meaningless on this site? 2.75 per 10 minutes for reddit cofounder? Hell, Josh
Greenberg was on there earlier today for 2.50 per 10 minutes.

How useful is 10 minutes of time anyway? You can barely get yourself situated
in the context of an issue within that much time.

~~~
jmtame
_Don't these tech heavyweights feel embarrassed that their time is so
meaningless on this site? 2.75 per 10 minutes for reddit cofounder? Hell, Josh
Greenberg was on there earleir today for 2.50 per 10 minutes._

I know it's not clear on the site, but Josh's profile can be found here:
<http://www.officehours.tv/senseis/josh-greenberg> (the current price is not
$2.50, it's $15 per 10 minutes). If this works anything like eBay, the bids
will tend to increase as the time gets closer to expiring.

Anyway, the founders aren't in this for the money. The real goal here is to
raise money for charities while giving people an opportunity to talk to
experienced entrepreneurs. These entrepreneurs want to give back to the
community.

 _How useful is 10 minutes of time anyway_

I've been to 3 office hours sessions in the past 2 weeks, and none of them
have exceeded 15 minutes. All of them were enough time to get all of my
questions in, and I found them tremendously helpful. If the user wants more
time, they have the option to get it by buying additional timeslots (30
minutes max).

~~~
jgmmo
You know how they could help charities more? By charging what their time is
actually worth and then donating that to charity.

edit: Auctions don't mean it 'automatically' goes up. It means it 'should' go
up, so long as the site has enough bidders and sellers such that it generally
resembles an 'efficient market'. You could argue that Ebay has an efficient
market and that prices generally gravitate towards their 'real world value'
(whatever that is) but I think that case is far from being made for this
website and it's auctions.

~~~
chrischen
That's why it's an auction system, the price automatically goes up to what
it's actually worth.

EDIT in response to EDIT: I'm confused by what point you're trying to make
here.

"It means it 'should' go up, so long as the site has enough bidders and
sellers..."

So is that the point you're trying to make? Are you saying the site does not
have enough bidders to bring it to market price? If that's the case, then
charging 'market value' still wouldn't work, would it?

If it still wouldn't work, then can you elaborate on the point you were trying
to make with your original comment? How would your proposed method help
charities more?

~~~
jgmmo
"If that's the case, then charging 'market value' still wouldn't work, would
it?"

That is not true. If a price is set at a certain point at the start, then it
doesn't take hundreds or thousands of bids from users in order to reach the
market value. I'm sure Alexis's time is worth north of 500 an hour - wouldn't
it be interesting if he could charge that much and give to charity? instead of
hoping that thousands of HN readers will bid some quarters and maybe muster a
grand total of 50 dollars for a whopping hour of donated time for charity.

If all the losers bids were still collected, penny auction style, then maybe
there is a way it can net more than the 'set value' method of pricing.
Otherwise it seems like charities would be losing a lot of money, atleast for
the time being while the markets are inefficient and you can hire tech gurus
for $1 a minute.

~~~
chrischen
But what about helping scrappy entrepreneurs? Why is donating $500 to charity
better than say Alexis donating $500 worth of time to entrepreneurs and $50 to
charity? I mean this service is mainly about connecting entrepreneurs, and not
a necessarily about fundraising for charity, right?

Also, to reach $500, you would only need two people bidding on one time slot
who are willing to pay that much and it will reach that value.

